# iternet contract



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

hi just want to know, if i get internet installed at a villa we intend to rent, is there a minimum contract i am tied into or can you do it on a 1 month rolling contract, also can anyone recommend a good company TIA


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

nanny san said:


> hi just want to know, if i get internet installed at a villa we intend to rent, is there a minimum contract i am tied into or can you do it on a 1 month rolling contract, also can anyone recommend a good company TIA


I assume this villa has a phone line connected ? 
In that case Telefonica is the route to take & as far as I know you can give just a months notice to end the contract.


----------



## samfg (Oct 23, 2012)

What is the best choice depends how many computers there are and how much you intend to use internet. 

If you're part of a family with few kids who have their own laptops then you probably want to go with ADSL but if you don't need internet connection every day then better solution could be mobile broadband.

In case of ADSL, it's better to take the whole system from Movistar (Telefonica). They offer a landline with the broadband connection. They have contracts with no permanency (e.g. Movistar ADSL Libre hasta 10 Mb) although there is some set up fee (around 80 euros). Delivery time is usually within a week. Monthly costs is around 40 euros.

Mobile broadband is better if you don't have to use internet every day and just want to check your emails and read some news. It is slower than ADSL but you can get a pre paid-connection for one month around 30-40 euros. The USB dongle usually costs around 30 euros.


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just had internet connected with ACOX , located in Coin ...I am in ALhaurin also, they come fit a small thing to your roof , unlimited and it costs 36 euros a month, very very nice people and its just month to month...I need it for work and it is brilliant , I find no difference than broadband in the UK...hope thats of use


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Francesca747 said:


> I just had internet connected with ACOX , located in Coin ...I am in ALhaurin also, they come fit a small thing to your roof , unlimited and it costs 36 euros a month, very very nice people and its just month to month...I need it for work and it is brilliant , I find no difference than broadband in the UK...hope thats of use


We used Acox - A chap called Andy, what a lovely man. I'd recommend them too Acox Network Solutions

Jo xxx


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> We used Acox - A chap called Andy, what a lovely man. I'd recommend them too Acox Network Solutions
> 
> Jo xxx


Another vote for Acox, 1 month rolling contract and phone available (with english number!! as well) Just a note Jo, Andy left them several years ago, Gary is the man to deal with now


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

....and Ben also!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

malagaman2005 said:


> Another vote for Acox, 1 month rolling contract and phone available (with english number!! as well) Just a note Jo, Andy left them several years ago, Gary is the man to deal with now


awww, I loved him - and Ben!!! I always remember that they disturbed a wasps nest on my roof when they were installing their stuff - they were running around screaming and waving their arms around

Jo xxx


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

well yet another happy acox customer!! got me connected in record time can recommend them:clap2:


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad you got sorted, my internet went down at the weekend purely because of the rain and the electric went off at their base , but once electric was restored all was fine again, how are you enjoying Alhaurin el Grande? are you in town or the outskirts


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

Francesca747 said:


> Glad you got sorted, my internet went down at the weekend purely because of the rain and the electric went off at their base , but once electric was restored all was fine again, how are you enjoying Alhaurin el Grande? are you in town or the outskirts


 hi there we are just on the outskirts been here 3 weeks and lovin it, still finding my way around,and have found the local people friendly and helpful, i still have a lot to learn and with the amazing help on this forum im sure i will be fine


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

Was thinking of starting a menu del dia club up this way, if you fancy to join or know anyone who wants to , let me know xxx


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

Francesca747 said:


> Was thinking of starting a menu del dia club up this way, if you fancy to join or know anyone who wants to , let me know xxx


well thank you for the invite but could you tell me what A MENU DEL DIA is please lol sorry only been here 3 weeks and still learning , but i am defiately up for meeting new people


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well literally menu of the day, if we can get a few people to meet up each week , a great way to meet new friends, I speak fluent spanish so no problems, so we can pick a restaurant and meet new friends and learn a new language.....Im a good teacher, and it costs nothing!


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

Francesca747 said:


> Well literally menu of the day, if we can get a few people to meet up each week , a great way to meet new friends, I speak fluent spanish so no problems, so we can pick a restaurant and meet new friends and learn a new language.....Im a good teacher, and it costs nothing!


well that sounds great count me in! would be lovely to meet new friends as my husband commutes to the uk to work so i spend quite a lot of time alone (well not totally i have my 3 dogs and cat for company) keep me informed and thanks again for the invite


----------



## Francesca747 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well my other half works in india , and i have 2 doggies and one cat...so lets get it going......Ive found a great place to walk doggies if you want to join me, just up the road.....PM me and Ill give you my no , francesca x


----------



## Linda Murphy (Feb 9, 2013)

Really glad I have found this forum, I will be contacting ACOX on Monday as I need to leave Telefonica and get a better internet speed. I just hope ACOX stretch down to Mijas/Fuengirola. Anything has to be better than Telefonica!!!!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Dont want to rain on anyone's parade here but Ive just had a look at the Acox tariffs and it strikes me that this is a very expensive way of getting internet... plus an installation fee on top.
35.99 Euros for a 1Mb/256Kb OUCH!
79.99 Euros for a 4Mb/1Mb Doubly OUCH!

There is another company offering what amounts to the business rate at acox for just 29.99 *if *they cover your area around Malaga. 

Home Page

Usual proviso... I have nothing to do with any of the companies mentioned...


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> Dont want to rain on anyone's parade here but Ive just had a look at the Acox tariffs and it strikes me that this is a very expensive way of getting internet... plus an installation fee on top.
> 35.99 Euros for a 1Mb/256Kb OUCH!
> 79.99 Euros for a 4Mb/1Mb Doubly OUCH!
> 
> ...


That's pretty shocking


----------

